# Nero 7 Ultra Edition



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I have Nero 7 Ultra Edition. It works okay for doing simple things like burning data cd's and dvd's. However, when I try to do any video editing, it has a lot of issues and crashes. I've tried checking Nero's site for updates, but they seem to only have updated for version 6.

Is anybody else using version 7? Are you having problems with it? Can you get tivo files to burn natively? Have you installed any updates?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nero is for burning discs. If you want to edit video, you really need a video editor. I'm used to Adobe Premier, but it has a bit of a learning curve. Windows Media Maker is free and easy to use. I'm sure there's a ton of packages in between, too.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Nero is for burning discs. If you want to edit video, you really need a video editor. I'm used to Adobe Premier, but it has a bit of a learning curve. Windows Media Maker is free and easy to use. I'm sure there's a ton of packages in between, too.


I'm not looking to do major edits. Jus' remove commercials and such. The Ultra Edition, which is what I got is supposed to do that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

But yet, it doesn't. Try a real editor.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I use QT Pro to do most of my commercial edits and such. Its cheap, works well, and very simple to use.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> But yet, it doesn't. Try a real editor.


That doesn't help me any. I'm tryin' to find out if anyone else has solved the problems I'm having. I don't really wanna go spend more money to do what I already bought a program for.

And I still don't know how to work with native tivo files? AFAIK, Nero is supposed to handle them.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Bai, sorry. I have not used V7 of Nero. However I have had problems when using 6 for sound or video editing. I just use it to burn discs and stick to using something else ofr editing movies.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

rkester said:


> Bai, sorry. I have not used V7 of Nero. However I have had problems when using 6 for sound or video editing. I just use it to burn discs and stick to using something else ofr editing movies.


Do you still use 6? So far it hasn't been a big issue as I don't burn as much since TTG came out. But it's still annoying to buy something and not have it work correctly.


----------



## ack_thbbft (Dec 30, 2004)

I use Nero 6 Ultra, and NeroVision Express works better than the Sonic MyDVD program that TiVo pushes. (I tried the free trial of Sonic MyDVD, and I found it to be less accurate than Nero when cutting parts out of a video.)

I've heard Nero 7 is not much of an upgrade, so I'm sticking with 6 for now. Just check under the Nero Digital program folder for NeroVision Express. It works great for me!


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

ack_thbbft said:


> I use Nero 6 Ultra, and NeroVision Express works better than the Sonic MyDVD program that TiVo pushes. (I tried the free trial of Sonic MyDVD, and I found it to be less accurate than Nero when cutting parts out of a video.)
> 
> I've heard Nero 7 is not much of an upgrade, so I'm sticking with 6 for now. Just check under the Nero Digital program folder for NeroVision Express. It works great for me!


I was gonna pick up 6, but by the time I got a chance, they had replaced it with 7.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

I just checked EBay for Nero 6 and there are a ton of them for sale (thats where I got mine). It works great on the Tivo files too.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

One word: VideoRedo


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> One word: VideoRedo


Again, I'd like to point out that I don't wanna spend more money. I just want the program I have to do what it's 'sposed to do.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bai Shen said:


> I've tried checking Nero's site for updates, but they seem to only have updated for version 6.


Nero has had a couple updates for 7. I am currently running 7.0.8.2 which I downloaded over the weekend. Had downloaded 7.0.5.4 before that, and have some earlier verison on the CD.

You can manualy download them
http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/nero7-up.php

...or use the new Nero ProductSetup tool. Make sure you check out this thread before going that route though. 

I used Nero 6 all last year and finally gave up on its "editing" features. VideoRedo is worth the $50 for the Tivo support* and ease of use. All I use VR for is just cutting commercials. Not even sure what else it can do, but it does that *really* well.

*Nero does NOT technically even support .tivo files. You have to use DirectShow Dump or the "cache" trick to get it to work reliably. You can force it to use a .tivo file by changing file drop down to *.*, but 1/3 of the time you'll get the nasty "screechy audio/garbled video" bug.

VR does support .tivo files and will strip the DRM leaving a "freed" .mpg file that Nero has no issues with. You can also use DirectShow Dump to do this, but VR makes it one stop shopping.

I have not tried using Nero 7's Nero Vision's editing tools, but from the sounds of it, they haven't improved any.

Do yourself a favor and try VideoRedo.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bai Shen said:


> Again, I'd like to point out that I don't wanna spend more money. I just want the program I have to do what it's 'sposed to do.


Not gonna happen.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> Again, I'd like to point out that I don't wanna spend more money. I just want the program I have to do what it's 'sposed to do.


Oh, sorry.  I don't blame you for that feeling. But consider practicality too.

Life is short, at least eventually


----------



## colforbin13 (Jan 31, 2005)

My father-in-law was having some problems with NeroVision Express 4 (the one that comes with Nero 7 Ultra Edition), and he changed the aspect ratio in the setting to 4:3. I'm not sure what the default is, but he said once he made that change, everything started working for him. You might want to try that. I've used NeroVision Express 3 (came with Nero 6 Ultra) with lots of success. Occassionaly I've needed to export the video to MPEG with Tivo2MPEG (believe it's free, google it). With those two tricks, Nero should work just fine for you.

-Forbin


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

colforbin13 said:


> he changed the aspect ratio in the setting to 4:3. I'm not sure what the default is


Pretty sure the default is simply Auto. FWIW


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Nero has had a couple updates for 7. I am currently running 7.0.8.2 which I downloaded over the weekend. Had downloaded 7.0.5.4 before that, and have some earlier verison on the CD.
> 
> You can manualy download them
> http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/nero7-up.php
> ...


How did you find the update page? Whenever I went to updates, it never listed anything for 7.


----------



## ack_thbbft (Dec 30, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> *Nero does NOT technically even support .tivo files. You have to use DirectShow Dump or the "cache" trick to get it to work reliably. You can force it to use a .tivo file by changing file drop down to *.*, but 1/3 of the time you'll get the nasty "screechy audio/garbled video" bug.


Easily fixed by exiting NVE and deleting the contents of the NVFACache folder. When you go back into NVE, the video will be clear.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bai Shen said:


> How did you find the update page? Whenever I went to updates, it never listed anything for 7.


Where were you looking? On the web, or inside the program somewhere?

I usually go to...
http://www.nero.com

Then click on downloads at the top which takes you here...
http://ww2.nero.com/enu/Downloads.html


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ack_thbbft said:


> Easily fixed by exiting NVE and deleting the contents of the NVFACache folder. When you go back into NVE, the video will be clear.


Yes, that is the "cache" trick I mentioned. Whatever works for you. I prefer VR or DSD cause a lot of times I put the freed .mpg through DivX Converter as well.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Yes, that is the "cache" trick I mentioned. Whatever works for you. I prefer VR or DSD cause a lot of times I put the freed .mpg through DivX Converter as well.


Greg -

I spent some time last week playing with a Tivo file that I then ran thru' vr and converted to DiVX.

Because of Tivo's 480x480 'best' setting, I could not get DiVX to display properly without first recoding the file as 320 x 240.

When you go from Tivo to DiVX, what quality setting are you using on the Tivo end?

s.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Scott Atkinson said:


> When you go from Tivo to DiVX, what quality setting are you using on the Tivo end?


Are you using DivX Converter? (or something else like avi.NET or Dr. Divx 2?)

I've done a lot of divx files, but I think they were all done on High (480x480). My Best is actually (540x480) because of having Dish Satellite. Not sure what the respective bit-rates are off-hand.

I have recently changed my default recording level to Medium (352x480). I don't think I've tested Divx Converter with that yet; trying it now.

I always use the Home Theater setting in Divx Converter, but I seem to get different size outputs and I can't put my finger on why.  (Why o why can't you change any settings with this thing!!  ) It sometimes spits out 480x368 and other times 320x240.

Wonder what size this Medium is going to be?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Wonder what size this Medium is going to be?


Well my Medium came right back out as 352x480, but by default it was playing back real tall and skinny.

I changed the aspect Ratio in Divx Player 6 to "4:3" from "original aspect" and it fixed it. But restarting the player causes it to forget the settings. :down:


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bai Shen said:


> That doesn't help me any. I'm tryin' to find out if anyone else has solved the problems I'm having. I don't really wanna go spend more money to do what I already bought a program for.
> 
> And I still don't know how to work with native tivo files? AFAIK, Nero is supposed to handle them.


I'm using N7 nrovision to handle tivo files, including editing. 

Deleting the Cache folder alone doesn't seem to work for me in nerovision4, the file would only be re-analyzed and dumped with black screen and screetchy sound, but if I abort the second anilyzatoin V4 dumps a working file.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3847673&&#post3847673

my main compaint with N4 is that it's just as unresponsive for editing as N3 was, but with a little patience it will do what it's intended to do, and patience doesn't cost extra


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TivoJunkie43 said:


> I'm using N7 nrovision to handle tivo files, including editing.


Yeah, but would you not recommend using VideoRedo for editing instead? Or is it simply the price of VR that keeps people sticking with Nero Vision (for editing)?

Seems analogous to the Tivo vs. Cable DVR debate. Sure one cost more, but its worth it.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Yeah, but would you not recommend using VideoRedo for editing instead? Or is it simply the price of VR that keeps people sticking with Nero Vision (for editing)?
> 
> Seems analogous to the Tivo vs. Cable DVR debate. Sure one cost more, but its worth it.


See edited post above 

VidReDo does edit like a hot knife through butter, and i admit i get frustrated waiting for Nero to start responding again - when searching and cutting - but i can't justify the added price of VideoReDo. If I had a less responsive computer, if I had to remove commercials from full length movies, then, maybe I'd lose my patience, and plunk down my plastic for a separate editing program.


----------



## TivoJunkie43 (Mar 9, 2006)

TivoJunkie43 said:


> I'm using N7 nrovision to handle tivo files, including editing.
> 
> Deleting the Cache folder alone doesn't seem to work for me in nerovision4, the file would only be re-analyzed and dumped with black screen and screetchy sound, but if I abort the second anilyzatoin V4 dumps a working file.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3847673&&#post3847673


I just edited a Tivo file recorded at medium quality using Nerovision4 and timed it.

1. To convert the tivo file to mpeg-2 and trim the beginning and end of the movie took 2 minutes.

2. To create 7 chapters (8 total including the first), and create a menu using a Jpeg image, and start the Burn process took 4 minutes.

that's a total of 6 minutes 

The burn process now has 27 minutes to go, make that 26  plus the 10 minutes it took to write this and spell check it


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Are you using DivX Converter? (or something else like avi.NET or Dr. Divx 2?)
> 
> I've done a lot of divx files, but I think they were all done on High (480x480). My Best is actually (540x480) because of having Dish Satellite. Not sure what the respective bit-rates are off-hand.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you know this already, but I didn't get it at first, so FWIW -

After the video is in DiVX's qeue, click on options, which will open up a second window - by clicking on the video there you'll have options for pixels and several other settings.

Obviously, I'm using the standard converter, not Dr DiVX or avi.net.

Let me know how your conversion goes - Based on your posts, I reset the Tivo I use to record two newscasts a day to medium today (from high), and am anxious to try burning a dvd with the results.

s.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Scott Atkinson said:


> I'm sure you know this already, but I didn't get it at first, so FWIW -


I didn't know that! Thanks!

I knew the latest version of Converter was suppose to add some options, but I had no idea where to.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

Greg -

It would help if I actually looked at the screen...

What you do is, add the file into the converter, then click on 'view list.'

That's what produces the box with the options.

Sorry

s.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Scott Atkinson said:


> Greg -
> 
> It would help if I actually looked at the screen...
> 
> ...


No need to apologize for anything. I knew what you meant. Never thought to look there for options until your post.

Played around a little last night. Still seems to be making my Mediums tall and skinny. I also still have to manually set the display setting during playback. Not sure why that is, or what to change to make it stop.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

By cracky, you're right.

I just took the first of my 'medium' recordings, ran it thru' the converter and when I fired up the player it was tall and skinny. I'm hooking up my Philips now, to see what it looks like burned.

s.

edit - I'm playing back the dvd of the tall, skinny file right now, and it looks great, though lip synch is a big issue.

It's not distorted at all.

To review:

- standard tv signal, via cable

- medium setting on my Tivo

- used DSD to process the file

- got tall, skinny effect in the player, and like you, reset the aspect ratio to 'tv'
(btw - if I even pause the file, it reverts to tall skinny)

- burned the mpeg-2 file to dvd, using the DiVX converter

- visually fine, audio off by a second or so.

All this has me wondering if the DiVX player is more a way station, and that DiVX expects us to burn the files for final use. 

s.

edit, edit - Just to be sure, I checked the original TTG file and the dsd'ed file, and neither shows the lip flap the divx file does.

edit, edit, edit - If you use the advanced options to change the proportions to a number smaller than the 'medium' encoding, you get a file that will look right without adjusting the playback. 

I used 320 x 240 - or course, it's also a smaller picture.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Not quite sure I am following you. I only get tall & skinny of my Mediums if I convert them to divx.

*Playing back the .tivo (or freed .mpg) Mediums in WMP look normal.*

Are you playing back your .mpg using the Divx Player? You must be. I just tried that and Divx Player makes Medium .mpgs tall & skinny by default. 

Hmmm, so I just tried playing back my .divx files in WMP to see if maybe they will play right and it is just a bug in Divx Player. Nope, WMP plays the (previsouly Medium) .divx tall & skinny too. (but not the .mpg).



Scott Atkinson said:


> (btw - if I even pause the file, it reverts to tall skinny)


Now that I am not seeing. If I reset to TV aspect in Divx Player 6, then press pause it stays at TV aspect... Is that what you mean?



Scott Atkinson said:


> - burned the mpeg-2 file to dvd, using the DiVX converter


Huh? You are burning using the Divx Player? I see they added that feature, but what the heck does it do? Does it actually make a DVD player compatible DVD? Or is it just a data burn? I would assume it is intended to drop .divx files on for burning data discs. A lot of DVD players will play divx files right from disc (not sure about divx 6 though).


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok got the VideoRedo trial, went thru a .tivo video, selected all the cuts/commercials I want to remove. Now what? I clicked "remove all cuts" but that just takes out the cuts so it is once again uncut with commercials in it. I'm not sure I know which command to use now in order to delected the highlighted sections (commercials) so I can remove them and then save the video as .MPG with no commercials.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

_File_ | _Save Video As_.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

Spire said:


> _File_ | _Save Video As_.


Perfect, worked great so far, except it only saved 30 minutes. I assume that's because it's the trial version.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Yes, that's a limitation of the trial version. You can request a free key for an uncrippled trial via _Help_ | _ Request Trial Key_.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

Spire said:


> Yes, that's a limitation of the trial version. You can request a free key for an uncrippled trial via _Help_ | _ Request Trial Key_.


got it, thanks.  I just put the key in, before that I just did the file, no commercials, in 2 mpg's and merged them with NVE. Thanks a TON


----------



## MATT1981M (Jan 19, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> But yet, it doesn't. Try a real editor.


i have nero 7 premier edition and it works great for re-encoding the video to whatever format i want and does work quite well for removing commercials....

as to the program locking up and crashing.... what amount memory.... processor speed... etc... etc... try going into MSCONFIG and disabling all of the programs not needed while running the editing software and try again... if it doesnt fix the issue try to uninstall and reinstall the program...


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Not quite sure I am following you. I only get tall & skinny of my Mediums if I convert them to divx.
> 
> *Playing back the .tivo (or freed .mpg) Mediums in WMP look normal.*
> 
> ...


I didn't know you can play back .mpgs in the DiVX player, and I have never added the DiVX plug-in to WMP.

I guess the upshot of my playing Thursday and your note above is - the problem is in how DiVX sees the original file.

Medium quality is what? 352 x 480? It would seem Divx takes it literally in the transcode, and produces tall and skinny.

I'm guessing that because if you take the medium quality file and change it to something that seems more correctly proportioned, Divx sees it correctly.

Honestly though, I don't really understand how the proportions stuff works, or what it's relation to aspect ratio is, so I'm just guessing out of ignorance.



greg_burns said:


> Now that I am not seeing. If I reset to TV aspect in Divx Player 6, then press pause it stays at TV aspect... Is that what you mean?


I'll try it again, but every time I paused yesterday and then hit play again, the file started up tall and skinny. If I then re-clicked tv aspect, it reset to correct ratio, but was 'different,' in that it now filled the divx screen.



greg_burns said:


> Huh? You are burning using the Divx Player? I see they added that feature, but what the heck does it do? Does it actually make a DVD player compatible DVD? Or is it just a data burn? I would assume it is intended to drop .divx files on for burning data discs. A lot of DVD players will play divx files right from disc (not sure about divx 6 though).


Don't know. I used the Divx player to burn but I can't tell you if it was a dvd compliant file or just a data burn.

s.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Scott Atkinson said:


> I didn't know you can play back .mpgs in the DiVX player, and I have never added the DiVX plug-in to WMP.


I never added a Divx plug-in to WMP, but they play just fine if I open one.

So you are *not* using DivX player to play your Medium .mpgs. But they still look tall and skinny in WMP? 



Scott Atkinson said:


> Don't know. I used the Divx player to burn but I can't tell you if it was a dvd compliant file or just a data burn.


What did you try playing back the DVD in? Does your DVD player play data mpg discs? I would think Divx would have to transcode and author to make a DVD compliant disc. Doubt that it does that. Makes no sense. One of the big selling points of Divx is burning to data discs and playing back in DivX certified players.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I never added a Divx plug-in to WMP, but they play just fine if I open one.
> 
> So you are *not* using DivX player to play your Medium .mpgs. But they still look tall and skinny in WMP?


I think I'm being obtuse here. I watched the mpgs - not the divx file - in wmp and they looked fine.

I looked at the divx file in the divx player and it was tall and skinny. I then transcoded the mpg using the divx converter AND setting it at 320 by 240, and the subsequent converted file played fine in the divx player, though it is small.



greg_burns said:


> What did you try playing back the DVD in? Does your DVD player play data mpg discs? I would think Divx would have to transcode and author to make a DVD compliant disc. Doubt that it does that. Makes no sense. One of the big selling points of Divx is burning to data discs and playing back in DivX certified players.


I'm just learning this stuff - using the classic Divx certified cheapy, the Philips 642 something.

So part of what divx certification means is you can burn a divx data disc and it'll play back on the divx player? I had assumed (obviously wrongly) that divx on dvd was more/other than a data format.

s.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

My CyberHome player does divx/xvid playback on any format of dvd-/+r/w or cd-/+r/w... its not technically divx certified, just has that functionality. And it does a good job. I have played back 480P encoded DVD material on it without problems.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

MATT1981M said:


> i have nero 7 premier edition and it works great for re-encoding the video to whatever format i want and does work quite well for removing commercials....
> 
> as to the program locking up and crashing.... what amount memory.... processor speed... etc... etc... try going into MSCONFIG and disabling all of the programs not needed while running the editing software and try again... if it doesnt fix the issue try to uninstall and reinstall the program...


I'm not as down on Nero as I am on EMC, but as a matter of personal preference, I don't think an editing/authoring/burning program should require you to go into config and disable a bunch of stuff.

Scott A.


----------



## JoeyImage (Oct 22, 2004)

rkester said:


> My CyberHome player does divx/xvid playback on any format of dvd-/+r/w or cd-/+r/w... its not technically divx certified, just has that functionality. And it does a good job. I have played back 480P encoded DVD material on it without problems.


Yea, those $40 Cyberhome's are like the old Apex DVD players... you could put a paper plate in there and it'll play.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

Also, the cult of the Philips dvp642, which I paid $70 for, which is divx certified and which appears to play most everything until it breaks.

There's even a news group devoted to it.

s.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Nero has had a couple updates for 7. I am currently running 7.0.8.2 which I downloaded over the weekend. Had downloaded 7.0.5.4 before that, and have some earlier verison on the CD.
> 
> You can manualy download them
> http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/nero7-up.php
> ...


I downloaded 7.0.8.2 and tried to install it, but it started installing a demo copy of Nero.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bai Shen said:


> I downloaded 7.0.8.2 and tried to install it, but it started installing a demo copy of Nero.


Don't let that scare you! They are all demos until you enter your serial number again.

The biggest beef I had, was that 7.0 makes you uninstall the previous build. Nero 6 never made you do that. :down:


----------

